# Michigan



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

I have 2 weeks off work and it does not appear that I will have any ice before going back. Last year there was talk of Michigan early in the year for walleye. If they had some ice might consider a road trip. Any ideas on places to go for walleye up north?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Saginaw bay would be the main place I would think of but I don't even think they have safe ice yet?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

Scum_Frog said:


> Saginaw bay would be the main place I would think of but I don't even think they have safe ice yet??
> 
> Thanks. Hoping in another week or so maybe there will be some north. Bought a new shanty and it does not look that terrific sitting in my garage.
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire






Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Go to: www.michigansportsman.com and keep an eye on ice conditions, I hear they have fish able ice on smaller inland lakes, just keep an eye out, with the warm up comin, things might change quick,Mike


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks Mike. Getting desperate to go. I did check the forecast for the Saginaw area and they are going to get a warm up the same as we are. Ugh


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

I had a two day trip set up last week in Brevort Michigan on Lake Gogebic in the NW UP but had to cancel due to stupid reasons related to work and responsibility. The guide I was going to fish with said both the perch and walleye bite was very good. The perch up there are absolute pigs, if you have not seen pics of them, Google it. The ice is thick enough for quads and sleds but not thick enough for trucks. They had too much early snow up there that insulated the ice and slowed its growth. There has since been a thaw that got rid of the snow and will now allow for some ice growth. If you don't mind a nice drive, albeit a long one, there are some good opportunities up that way. That may be the closest really good ice right now, I believe the Eastern UP is still ice free for the most part on any good size bodies of water. Go have some fun and catch some fish.


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

That is definitely worth looking into. I do not mind the drive as long as I'm not driving in horrible weather. Thanks for the info!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Grizzly Adams said:


> That is definitely worth looking into. I do not mind the drive as long as I'm not driving in horrible weather. Thanks for the info!
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


If you don't mind the drive you can also head west from Gogebic a few hours to the Red Lake region of Minnesota. Upper Red Lake was another lake in my plans last week and I talked to several folks over that were really doing well, too. Minnesota has some goofy slot regs though for walleye but when the bite is on you can ice a lot of fish. Later this evening I will be in my office and will try to pm you some good contact info for both areas if you are interested.


----------



## TURKEY09 (Feb 18, 2011)

Papawsmith were you going to fish with Jon Sibley on Lake Gogebic?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

TURKEY09 said:


> Papawsmith were you going to fish with Jon Sibley on Lake Gogebic? Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Guy Sibley on Gogebic.


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

PapawSmith said:


> If you don't mind the drive you can also head west from Gogebic a few hours to the Red Lake region of Minnesota. Upper Red Lake was another lake in my plans last week and I talked to several folks over that were really doing well, too. Minnesota has some goofy slot regs though for walleye but when the bite is on you can ice a lot of fish. Later this evening I will be in my office and will try to pm you some good contact info for both areas if you are interested.



That would be awesome. Much easier with contacts and a place to start. Thanks!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Sent you some info, hope it helps and you are able to go get on the fish.


----------



## TURKEY09 (Feb 18, 2011)

They must be related!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Red lake is a good early ice bite. Mainly because it's the first lake every year to get safe ice simply due to the fact it's so shallow. Not many big fish a lot of 13"-20" fish. If it were me and was back home in mn I would be on lake of the woods or mille lacs. Bigger fish especially mille lacs. With the slot there and tribal netting most fish caught are over 20" and need to be released due to the slot which changes year by year. Hard to come by keepers. Tony roach would be a guide I would recommend for mille lacs. Now to lake of the woods that's where you go when you want consistent action with fish of all sizes 8"-32". Lotw also has a slot on walleye but it is easier to get keepers there then mille lacs. Plus saugers come into play there. 8 fish total with no more than 4 walleye. So if your on saugers and no eyes you can keep 8 saugers. Lakeofthewoodsoutdoorsman would be a guide I would recommend for lotw...

Being from Minnesota even I can't tell you which lake I enjoyed more. Probably mille lacs simply for the fact it was 1.5 hrs away not 7 like lotw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## TURKEY09 (Feb 18, 2011)

PapawSmith Jon Sibley and Guy Sibley are the same person.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

TURKEY09 said:


> PapawSmith Jon Sibley and Guy Sibley are the same person. Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Then yes, I was going to fish with John Sibley.


----------



## TURKEY09 (Feb 18, 2011)

He catches some monster perch. &#128521;


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

TURKEY09 said:


> PapawSmith Jon Sibley and Guy Sibley are the same person.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire



Probably just depends on if the person next to him has a badge or not !!!


----------

